# Giant Springtail tetrodontophora bielanensis



## Alejandro45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anyone worked with these giants? 

At 5mm long these guys would be a excellent feeder for so many things. From what I have read they live in eastern Europe.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Tet...a=X&ei=vfb8VOD3A-HnsAS5_ICIAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

They have a chemical defense system. Not sure how that would affect the frogs.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Aug 15, 2011)

That's unfortunate but at least worth a shot to try to culture and see how they do.


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

I disagree however most of our prey items are used because they meet the following;

- Right Size
- Acceptance
- Easy to produce

Anything that is not easily accepted or hard to produce quickly finds they way out of the trade. 

However that's not to say they aren't beneficial for the vivarium, honestly I don't know much about them.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Aug 15, 2011)

What do you disagree about exactly? Trying to culture a different species of springtail which may or may not be a good feeder or clean up crew?

Pogonognathellus longicornis is large aswell. Checklist of the Collembola of the World


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

I think they are disagreeing about the fact that they have a chemical defense system which could possibly be dangerous to the frogs, but then again I'm definitely no expert.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Huh I thought these frogs ate venomous little ants??

I am going to give it a shot....I will report my findings.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not certain eating 'venomous ants' means anything else with a chemical defense mechanism is safe to feed your frogs. 

Chemical defense of giant springtailTetrodontophora bielanensis (Waga) (Insecta: Collembola) - Springer


----------



## hun73r (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks more like an iso than a spring. If you are looking for something larger and proven in dart enclosures whey not just culture the giant orange isos? I would also worry about toxicity like the others have mentioned.


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> I'm not certain eating 'venomous ants' means anything else with a chemical defense mechanism is safe to feed your frogs.
> 
> Chemical defense of giant springtailTetrodontophora bielanensis (Waga) (Insecta: Collembola) - Springer


Exactly, lol.. don't think it works that way


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been considering a try at keeping Rotifers and Amphipods in a small "swampy" area of a viv. I suspect pumilio froglets would like them.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Aug 15, 2011)

The problem is we still don't know if they can eat them or not. It seems we are assuming they are not edible. If they can eat them and they culture easily....Great a new species in culture of value.

If not oh well at-least someone tried...

Amphipods are native down here in South FL...they are not hard to breed, basically land dwelling sand fleas. But they are lighting fast and the second they touch the ground they hide under something.

I wonder what people thought of Bert Langerwerf when he cultured blatta lateralis from the middle east...They have a sticky and smelly secretion, But tarantulas and lizards don't seem to mind.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm certainly not assuming they're status a food items for our frogs. I was merely pointing out that they do have a chemical defense system and, that eating 'venomous ants' does not qualify a predator for all types of chemical defenses. One question for you; how will you test their palatability to frogs?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I would suspect they are not going to culture easily or quickly. There is literature out there that states that in nature they are seasonal breeders and the larvae develop at 4°C. Initial cell division of early stages is 48 hours compared to fruit flies with cell division at 9 minutes.
Not saying they can't reproduce faster at warmer temps, just doesn't seem to be the case. Still, Best of luck!
Nice to see people trying new things. You never know what can be contributed to the hobby, till you try.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Alejandro45 said:


> Amphipods are native down here in South FL...they are not hard to breed, basically land dwelling sand fleas. But they are lighting fast and the second they touch the ground they hide under something.


Do you have experience culturing these? I've found areas with tons of them. I have them in some of my vivs, but haven't been able to successfully culture them in any numbers. I find them foraging at night in my vivs, so they still contribute as janitors.


----------



## Alejandro45 (Aug 15, 2011)

That's good to know reef_Haven. I was not aware of the temp parameters. Those amphipods end up in my cages with leaflitter I collect. I don't get explosions of them in my tanks but they do pretty well. they like a little bit of fish meal. 

aspidites73 I am just going to feed them to a frog and see if she likes them. probably going to feed them to her for a longer period of time also, always a chance there could be a build up of toxins and then up and die.


----------

